# Cypress gun Cabinets



## reddwil (Jun 30, 2006)

Well there done . I builts these to go on each side of my fire place in my dead animal room.There are made out of cypress with cedar backs. The one with the pheasants on the doors is made for shotguns and the other with the deer skulls is deeper for scoped rifles.


----------



## reddwil (Jun 30, 2006)

Here are closeups of the doors


----------



## Snakeman (Jun 30, 2006)

Nice work, Reddwil!!

Any particular reason for using cedar in the backs?

The Snakeman


----------



## Trizey (Jun 30, 2006)

Those are really nice!


----------



## huntnnut (Jun 30, 2006)

Those look great!  That cedar sort of sets them off and you want have to worry about moths either....


----------



## reddwil (Jun 30, 2006)

Snake, I liked the contrast in the two woods, and I think they go together nicely. And not that it was a deciding factor, but the cedar was cheaper than the cypress. I have used Cypress and cedar in combination on another project and it turned out very nice.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2006)

Those things look mighty nice!!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow.  VERY nice!


----------



## justme (Jun 30, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Count Down (Jun 30, 2006)

SUPER!  You'd make a killing selling those!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 30, 2006)

Great work. Beautiful cabinets!!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 30, 2006)

Real nice Red.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jun 30, 2006)

*Outstanding job!!*

Those look very nice. I'm sure they will look great in your dead animal room.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 30, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Burl E. (Jul 1, 2006)

Sweet!!!


----------



## CAL (Jul 1, 2006)

Good lookin workmanship.Beautiful!


----------



## RWK (Jul 1, 2006)

Redwill would you have any drawings for these cabinets, there great. Rich


----------



## reddwil (Jul 2, 2006)

Really appreciate the comments guys. 

RWK,  I drew up the plans myself. I could not find a plan that matched the demensions I needed.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 2, 2006)

great work redwil, get some pics after they are in the room


----------

